

Avatars in Emails Increase Response Rate up to 20% for Rypple - tortilla
http://bokardo.com/archives/avatars-in-emails-increase-response-rate-15-for-rypple/

======
pxlpshr
Interesting, almost makes me want to test it out. What's holding me back is
the wide-spread use of head shots by realtors, I almost puke in my mouth at
the thought of doing it too.

------
jason
I would have not gone down that path after my years spent with Clippy.

------
uriel
'Highly productive people' have been using this for quite a while... ;)

<http://doc.cat-v.org/bell_labs/face_the_nation/>

